# Fighting



## Diablo1990 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is there anyway to train yourself to make your bones for example your knuckes harder and stronger?


----------



## mrmark (Apr 1, 2006)

My old MMA teacher used to soak his knuckles in vinegar. crazy stuff. i guess it worked by killing his nerves.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

Ghey.  Just learn how to fight and be able to fight standing, do takedowns, and know ground fighting.


----------



## DaPITBULL (Apr 1, 2006)

punch yourself in the head and when you think you can take a hit let me know so i can hit u and show u that you are still a bitch stupid question!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

True Story, how pathetic is that...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 1, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to train yourself to make your bones for example your knuckes harder and stronger?


 
I used to do Knuckle push ups when I was younger to help deaden the nerves and be able to take more punishment in my hands...I've injured my hands before and it sucks, takes mad long to heal, but once they've healed they feel stronger.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 1, 2006)

masturbate to get stronger.


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 1, 2006)

Well...Damn......We should all be freakin huge....


----------



## theoldeagle (Apr 1, 2006)

I dont know what it is called, but there is a particular martial arts style that deals with bone thickening and strengthing, but I would imagine that it would take a long time to get to that point. There again, putting  loads on bones helps them grow, but too much will still cause them to break. Good luck!


----------



## zapedy (Apr 1, 2006)

i've seen martial arts people smacking the back of there hands into buckets of water with ice floating on top - try that lol.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 1, 2006)

shit, I should start doing some martial arts too.. i need to get stronger. I get into fights a lot in school.


----------



## ExiledX66 (Apr 1, 2006)

I remember reading that Ancient practicioners of martial arts would soak stones in milk then lightly stike the stones with their punching knucles. Over time this would condition the knucles to be harder and tougher.

I dont know about the stones in milk, but Im pretty sure the idea would stand for any hard surface you decided to regularly practice this technique on...a sand bag maybe.


----------



## KentDog (Apr 1, 2006)

Various forms of knuckle pushups and bagwork over time will help.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

I would think any time you subject your bones to impact they would adapt by becoming stronger.  I saw a documentary a long time ago on some martial arts style practiced by monks where they would headbutt each other repeatedly to strengthen their skulls.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't want to break my knuckles..


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> shit, I should start doing some martial arts too.. i need to get stronger. I get into fights a lot in school.




First off, you don't take a martial art to get good at fightining at school.


Now if it's self defense, that is a different story.


Secondly, it takes at least 2-3 years to get decent.  And might I recommend Brazilian Jiu Jits.


----------



## zapedy (Apr 1, 2006)

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is all about ground grappling isnt it? doubt it would be much use in a standard fight...maybe in the ufc!


----------



## maxpro2 (Apr 1, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> I don't want to break my knuckles..


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 1, 2006)

A friend of mine kept a tray filled with sand and punched it daily, he said it made it rough.


----------



## GFR (Apr 1, 2006)

my brain just exploded


----------



## wetnwild (Apr 1, 2006)

Just crack your knuckles they will get bigger but you can also
develope arthritis.  I don't know where pepople are getting there information
but you can't make your bones bigger.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 1, 2006)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> Just crack your knuckles they will get bigger but you can also
> develope arthritis.  I don't know where pepople are getting there information
> but you can't make your bones bigger.



You will not develop arthritis from cracking your knuckles, or should I say there is no reliable information to prove that.  It can, however, weaken your grip strength over very long periods of time.

Yes, you can make bones bigger, and you can increase mineral density within the bone.  It's called bone remodeling.  Bones will actually change shape to deal with the stressors placed on them.  Interstitial growth will take place if sufficient tension or pressure is placed on the bone a la Wolff's law.  This isn't to say that you are going to get knuckles the length of Wolverine's claws, but you can certainly make them a little larger and tougher.


----------



## ExiledX66 (Apr 1, 2006)

martial arts is a way of life, and an art not competitive in nature at all.
It is about perfection and understanding. it requires a very small ego i think.
However if you are worried about your ability to physically defend yourself, it could not hurt to look into some take down techniques.

All fights pretty much ultimately end up on the ground. Guys who start out wanting to slug each other end up tieing up and grappling. from there someone will gain advantage on the bottom.

and if your worried about being able to hurt a guy with your strikes...on the face aim for the temples, the tip of the nose or under the nose, and jaw.
go for the solar plexus on the body...accuracy helps especially against someone who can over power you.

I'm assuming you are in a position where you will need to defend yourself. Of course there is much more to know about this subject, but these tips can not hurt. I hope your reasons are justified


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2006)

ExiledX66 said:
			
		

> martial arts is a way of life, and an art not competitive in nature at all.
> It is about perfection and understanding. it requires a very small ego i think.
> However if you are worried about your ability to physically defend yourself, it could not hurt to look into some take down techniques.
> 
> ...




Good post.
However, I doubt he wanted to know, to defend himself, rather to pick fights
or sound cool


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 1, 2006)

ExiledX66 said:
			
		

> martial arts is a way of life, and an art not competitive in nature at all.
> It is about perfection and understanding. it requires a very small ego i think.
> However if you are worried about your ability to physically defend yourself, it could not hurt to look into some take down techniques.
> 
> ...





100% correct, which is why Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a good choice because it addresses ground grappling, and take downs.  It even has stand-up.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 2, 2006)

dont worry about breaking ur knuckles, nothing will hurt in a fight.
just a few hours later they will hurt
i broke my middle knuckle on my right hand and it is bigger/rounder than my left one. but it still hurts just as much.


----------



## GFR (Apr 2, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 100% correct, which is why Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a good choice because it addresses ground grappling, and take downs.  It even has stand-up.


gay x 3,000,000,000


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 2, 2006)

a friend of mine used to well he only did it once ,,he soaked his hands in sulfuric acid to deaden the nerves when he pulled his hands out they were gone,,,,now he has really hard stumps and there deadly weapons


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> gay x 3,000,000,000




True Story, looks like you and me will be ground grappling really soon.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 2, 2006)

A lot of old school martial artist rap their knuckles on each hand 100 to 200 times a day on hard surfaces. Most begin with wood, eventually your knuckles become to hard you can move to brick ( usually it takes over a year or so ) and finally onto metal. A lot of guys can just rap their knuckes on wood and it'll split.


----------



## carlito cool (Apr 2, 2006)

do like did get strong  and make the first hit count


----------



## Alaric (Apr 2, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to train yourself to make your bones for example your knuckes harder and stronger?



It all depends, but here's my advice:

Practice Practice Practice.  If you want your knuckles to be strong in comparison to apples.....then keep punching apples.

If you want your knuckles to be strong in comparison to skulls....then go out tonight, and punch as many skulls as you can (I recommend punching from behind when they don't expect it....because you're still a newb, and you need to build up knuckle strength first before a direct confrontation).


----------



## Diablo1990 (Apr 2, 2006)

nice one Alaric, I will just punch skulls when they have my attention.  I am fine for a direct confrontation I have someone beat up anyway long story..


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2006)

Very sad.  :sad:


I'm sure I can find your fights on the hall of shame subfighter video.


Please pick a discipline.  Then you can say you are a fighter.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Apr 2, 2006)

My instructor had a board, like a 2 x 8, up against the wall with a spring behind it.  The was a thin leather cover on the board.  He hit that a few times a week and he had a set of knuckles like I've never seen.  You can also tie rope around a board and hit that.  It will make your hands harder, but I do believe just consistent and correct work with a bag is all you need.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 3, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 100% correct, which is why Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a good choice because it addresses ground grappling, and take downs.  It even has stand-up.



I am currently taking kickboxing.  I plan on taking BJJ in the future.  A good stand-up and ground technique will make you a very dangerous weapon.  Ofcourse you should be smart with it and stay out of street fights.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 7, 2006)

> a friend of mine used to well he only did it once ,,he soaked his hands in sulfuric acid to deaden the nerves when he pulled his hands out they were gone,,,,now he has really hard stumps and there deadly weapons



are you saying we should all soak our hands in sulfurice acid for better knuckes? :/........


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 7, 2006)

street fights will never last longer than 5 minutes, so its just for when u hate somebody really bad or just anger issues

but iam planning to train to be a MMA fighter also...
i think im gona pack on some beef and get in great shape, and after high school, train boxing, tae kwan do, and jiu jit su(grappling). Anybody currently a MMa fighter?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2006)

The more punishment (punching for example) your knuckles take, there will eventually be visible calcium buildup around the damaged areas. A lot of experienced martial artists get this after a while, i guess its the body's way of preventing injury to the bone. Obviously if the knuckles are larger it'll be more difficult for them to break.

Saw it on a documentary about those guys who tour around punching through bricks and things.


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> The more punishment (punching for example) your knuckles take, there will eventually be visible calcium buildup around the damaged areas. A lot of experienced martial artists get this after a while, i guess its the body's way of preventing injury to the bone. Obviously if the knuckles are larger it'll be more difficult for them to break.
> 
> Saw it on a documentary about those guys who tour around punching through bricks and things.


Bricks don't punch back


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 7, 2006)

Dumb thread


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Apr 7, 2006)

But really in a fight i usually use my takedown/grappling/wrestling skills to get someone down first, like tackle them, and then get on the offensive. File on him while u got em on the ground


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 7, 2006)

> The more punishment (punching for example) your knuckles take, there will eventually be visible calcium buildup around the damaged areas. A lot of experienced martial artists get this after a while, i guess its the body's way of preventing injury to the bone. Obviously if the knuckles are larger it'll be more difficult for them to break.



Sweet! Thanks for the great reply . I need to work on my knuckesl, now i gotta find something to punch. I wonder how much those punching bags are.


----------



## GFR (Apr 7, 2006)

Fighting is easy.....Rule #1. I don't give a shit, rule #2. I can take a punch, rule #3. I can box or wrestle.....nuff said bitches. If you don't have at least 2 of the 3 posted qualities......run you big fairy.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fighting is easy.....Rule #1. I don't give a shit, rule #2. I can take a punch, rule #3. I can box or wrestle.....nuff said bitches. If you don't have at least 2 of the 3 posted qualities......run you big fairy.





Untrue Story


----------



## GFR (Apr 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Untrue Story


Please son, all your BS fake fighting training don't mean shit if you can't take a punch and have no balls


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Please son, all your BS fake fighting training don't mean shit if you can't take a punch and have no balls


true story


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2006)

zapedy said:
			
		

> Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is all about ground grappling isnt it? doubt it would be much use in a standard fight...maybe in the ufc!



most fights end up on the ground. Jiu Jitsu is *the* most effective martial art IMO.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 8, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fighting is easy.....*Rule #1. I don't give a shit*, rule #2. I can take a punch, rule #3. I can box or wrestle.....nuff said bitches. If you don't have at least 2 of the 3 posted qualities......run you big fairy.


 
What's this rule supposed to mean? IMO if you don't give a shit, you are more careless and leave yourself more vulnerable to being defeated, whereas the one who is patient and waits for openings and has a strategic plan will be the victor in most cases. This can be said for all types of fighting. Unless I just took the rule the wrong way?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> most fights end up on the ground. Jiu Jitsu is *the* most effective martial art IMO.


 
It's definately good to be well versed in Jiu Jitsu and be able to grapple. But then again, if you have excellent striking skills and takedown defenses, it is possible to keep fights from going to the ground. Jiu Jitsu can't hurt in addition to those though.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> It's definately good to be well versed in Jiu Jitsu and be able to grapple. But then again, if you have excellent striking skills and takedown defenses, it is possible to keep fights from going to the ground. Jiu Jitsu can't hurt in addition to those though.



That's where gracie jiu jitsu comes in.  combines everything, striking, takedowns, and ground grappling.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> That's where gracie jiu jitsu comes in.  combines everything, striking, takedowns, and ground grappling.




great post bigdyl.  Very informative.  thanks for adding.


----------



## fufu (Apr 8, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> It's definately good to be well versed in Jiu Jitsu and be able to grapple. But then again, if you have excellent striking skills and takedown defenses, it is possible to keep fights from going to the ground. Jiu Jitsu can't hurt in addition to those though.



Well yeah but I'd rather have Jiu Jitsu skills for self defense for fights that would occur in regular life(if any at all).


----------



## kentmc (Apr 8, 2006)

any fights i've been in i jus grabed them by the collor and swong as many punches as i could at their face, when it did get on the growd i try to stand up and get some kicks/knees in at their head


----------



## EricCamper (Apr 9, 2006)

The last fight I was in, I walked up on a guy smacking his girl in the face, and then I said something like, why dont you guys do that somewhere else...Like in your Trailer!!!  Well....he came UP the stairs and tried to swing at me....haha...lower ground....Did he not see Star Wars 3....  Anyway..I had a cooler full of ice and I had to drop it to get out of the way and it landed on his shin....I struck him in the ear I think with a hook....I was wobbling from the drop....lol...  And he tripped and fell down the steps and then his girl kicked him in the groin like 4 times.....OUCH.....  So ...screw...Jitsu...Grappling...etc....Just get a pissed off girlfriend...and maybe a cooler


----------



## budhicks1 (Apr 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> First off, you don't take a martial art to get good at fightining at school.
> 
> 
> Now if it's self defense, that is a different story.
> ...



I agree!

In addition, I use a wooden board. Over time your knuckles become solid when punching it. I know a lot of teachers who have done the same. You have to be extremely careful. You can try break away boards as well. Research it.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 9, 2006)

they're called makiwara boards, and if you don't know what your doing, you can seriously jack your hands up. Martial arts are great, but in everyday life, not so useful... the only guys I've ever known that would actually use their training were guys with attitude or anger problems, they would pretty much look for fights, generally with people a lot smaller and/or weaker than themselves anyway. If you're planning on going into MMA, then join a school (they're everywhere now) and learn how to strike correctly. If you're just looking to kick some guys ass, then just give it a shot. Everyone's lost, that's how you get better


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2006)

Foreman is right. You may just not have a good nose. I mean you can be a tough guy, and just have a weak nose and it's not your fault it's just how your body is built. Some people have strong chins and some people don't ( training helps ) but it's pretty natural how hard of a punch you can take.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 9, 2006)

If you plan on doing just a random street fight....  

Just fight dirty, do whatever you gotta do to win.  Bite him, break his arm, poke his eyes out, kick him in the nuts.  Just make sure as soon as you see him on the ground, to not show him mercy, keep at it.  Anything goes.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 9, 2006)

Its not how strong you are, its how motivated you are IMO.


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 9, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> What's this rule supposed to mean? IMO if you don't give a shit, you are more careless and leave yourself more vulnerable to being defeated, whereas the one who is patient and waits for openings and has a strategic plan will be the victor in most cases. This can be said for all types of fighting. Unless I just took the rule the wrong way?


while u are waiting for openings im knocking your teeth out


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

Dont Strenghthn Your Bones


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Dont Strenghthn Your Bones


In light of such new information you shouldn't have just bumped this thread, you should have made an entirely new thread!

For those still interested, take a look at Hard Body Training.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

Tai Chi does. They will literally spend 2 hours being held upright on their skull to thicken their head.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm going to be taking Jiu Jistsu when I get back to California.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 20, 2007)

hardening your bones is no worth it. besides the fact that it doesnt work that well


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 20, 2007)

there was a very decent video on either youtube or ebaums world or nothingtoxic about making your bones more dense.  it works...


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 21, 2007)

iMan I could see you looking for training vids on ebaums...


----------



## iMan323 (Jun 21, 2007)

well, those shady 'shocker' sites do occasionally post interesting educational clips...it's not all about, accidents, blood and gore..i remember seeing clips on the mechanics of the one-inch punch, the mechanics of breaking cinder blocks in martial arts and such...although, most of the time it's the other way around lol..cinderblocks breaking bones, etc


----------



## danny81 (Jun 21, 2007)

toughening your bones and the like give you arthritis.


----------

